# crashing and slow



## tluna33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Since i upgrated??? to Mavarick, my mac pro is so slow that when i try to open some app. or something on the net, i have to be careful not to click it again because i think i didn't click it hard enough, it will crash, is this a failer in the Mavarick system or ???

I did all the updates and rebooted, and for a day, it was fast and no chrashes, but that was only for a day.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see the second post here https://discussions.apple.com/message/24021041?tstart=0#24021041?tstart=0 and see if that helps


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you do a clean install, or an upgrade of a older OS X install? Also, do you have any none Apple apps installed on your Mac that run at startup and in the background?


----------



## tluna33 (Feb 16, 2012)

sinclair_tm said:


> Did you do a clean install, or an upgrade of a older OS X install? Also, do you have any none Apple apps installed on your Mac that run at startup and in the background?


tnx, i did a clean install, with regard to the last part "no", nothing else.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How much RAM do you have, is it all Apple RAM? And how old is the hard drive, how full is it?


----------

